# Somebody said velcro



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Hi, we were enjoying spring being finally here by chilling on the deck. Breeze was laying down at our feet when she decided it wasn't close enough. She then decided that because we were on the lawn chairs, she needed to be there too. The attached pic is the result of that.
For anybody wondering what a Velcro dog is, here is a perfect example of it!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Does it get any better?

The few rescues I've been called upon for occur when owners cannot handle the energy...and this. Really, it's surprising how some cannot tolerate that level of intimacy, poor things...


----------



## gordapeak (Jan 19, 2018)

Seems pretty normal to me! Had a red lapdog during hockey game last night.


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

gingerling said:


> Does it get any better?
> 
> The few rescues I've been called upon for occur when owners cannot handle the energy...and this. Really, it's surprising how some cannot tolerate that level of intimacy, poor things...


Nope... it doesn't get any better than this. Out of all the "high energy" dog breeds, such as Weims, GSP and Dalmatian, this was part of the reason why we went with a V, the velcro side. It is pretty hilarious though how she manages to make herself smaller so she can fit where there shouldn't be enough room for 2.


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

gordapeak said:


> Seems pretty normal to me! Had a red lapdog during hockey game last night.


Yup, totally normal when living with a V.


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

This is great. My Cash is like that. When I go outside to the backyard with him it's a coin toss whether or not he'll want to play or crawl into my lap and just sit there looking around. I don't mind this as it's one of the reasons I chose a V over a GSP. I wanted a dog that would be affectionate and that wanted to be close. Keeps me from having to worry about him just taking off and never looking back like my buddy's redtick coonhounds do. He has to keep GPS on them every time he lets them out of the house. If Cash were to run off chasing something, he would immediately come back to me. I don't have to worry about that. All the traits a V has are why I chose the breed. The amazingly good looks were an added bonus! lol


----------

